# no ota guide info



## srfrdan (Feb 24, 2010)

im trying this feature for the first time on my hr20-700 and after doing the setup theres no subchannel guide info--why---d


----------



## RBA (Apr 14, 2013)

Do you have the ATSC tuner connected?


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

Do you have an antenna OTA antenna connected to HR20? if so, are you positive this antenna is operational?


Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk


----------



## srfrdan (Feb 24, 2010)

thanx for the replys---i have the am21 connected to my hr24 and i beleive my hr20 has a built in off air tuner. neither is getting guide info and im not sure if a signal is there. do i need that to get data which has nothing to do it


----------



## RBA (Apr 14, 2013)

Yes the HR20 has built in ATSC tuner but do you have separate TV antenna connected to the HR20. Do either of your connected TVs have an ATSC tuner built in? If so connect your cable from the TV antenna directly to see if you have a signal.


----------



## madmadworld (Dec 4, 2007)

after the last sw update 1-9-14 all 3 of my hr20's needed to be reset up to get the ota channels back. never had this before have had the hr20's for 5 years now.

anyone else?


----------



## CCarncross (Jul 19, 2005)

madmadworld said:


> after the last sw update 1-9-14 all 3 of my hr20's needed to be reset up to get the ota channels back. never had this before have had the hr20's for 5 years now.
> 
> anyone else?


I re-ran antenna setup on one of my units and lost 2 networks, like they were removed from the database...now I cant tune to them anymore on that unit, they work fine on my 2 other units where I havent re-run the antenna setup on.....I think DIrectv has been messing with the OTA database data again and removing some of the smaller stations. Cost me PBS and MeTV which is about 6 channels...


----------



## madmadworld (Dec 4, 2007)

now my wife's hr20 is in some kinda hell mode i've never seen in the 5 tears we have had these units. n ot respomding to remote commands seen it take a full minute or more to bring up the menu. have re booted it numerous times, thinking the FW was corrupted.

gotta look around here for the way to force a new download. think i read it somewhere.......the pain lol


----------



## CCarncross (Jul 19, 2005)

Probably unrelated, check to see if the HDD is failing....most likely scenario...


----------



## grunes (Nov 13, 2013)

I don't know if this explains anything, but when I had my antenna next to my TV, I didn't get any program info either. When I moved the same antenna up to the top of the attic, I did. Maybe program info is a little harder to receive than the picture? (Or maybe I did something else different...)


----------



## madmadworld (Dec 4, 2007)

ended up with a hr22 for dtv. oh well.

tried to work them for a second Genie no luck on that offered to put up another dish still no dice.


----------



## srfrdan (Feb 24, 2010)

madmadworld said:


> ended up with a hr22 for dtv. oh well.
> 
> tried to work them for a second Genie no luck on that offered to put up another dish still no dice.


u may have got a genei from weaknees.com but that would probably cost mucho dinero


----------



## srfrdan (Feb 24, 2010)

grunes said:


> I don't know if this explains anything, but when I had my antenna next to my TV, I didn't get any program info either. When I moved the same antenna up to the top of the attic, I did. Maybe program info is a little harder to receive than the picture? (Or maybe I did something else different...)


that would help if ur a good distance from the transmitter which i am, im wondering if u need the signal before the guide data will show in the epg---d


----------



## srfrdan (Feb 24, 2010)

the guide data has finally appearred on its own---thanx for all the response---d :righton:


----------



## oldguybob (Nov 5, 2014)

NEW QUESTION:
I have DirecTV with AM21 OTA tuner attached to HR24-500 DVR, with attached Indoor antenna. Played around with various locations, but CANNOT bring in one channel that I want specifically. When I connect the SAME antenna in the same location straight to the TV, that channel comes in perfectly. I've heard that DirecTV doesn't use the OTA input to build the OTA list, it uses names from a pre-defined zipcode table, which is why it can't "find" that station. Anybody confirm this? Can not understand why TV tuner finds channel and OTA cannot...


----------



## mexican-bum (Feb 26, 2006)

oldguybob said:


> NEW QUESTION:
> I have DirecTV with AM21 OTA tuner attached to HR24-500 DVR, with attached Indoor antenna. Played around with various locations, but CANNOT bring in one channel that I want specifically. When I connect the SAME antenna in the same location straight to the TV, that channel comes in perfectly. I've heard that DirecTV doesn't use the OTA input to build the OTA list, it uses names from a pre-defined zipcode table, which is why it can't "find" that station. Anybody confirm this? Can not understand why TV tuner finds channel and OTA cannot...


That unfortunately is true, you could probably still get the channel by adding a secondary zip code that includes that channel in directv's directory. You can look up how to do that here on this site.


----------



## oldguybob (Nov 5, 2014)

Is there ANY documentation as to what channels are associated with a specific zip? I have tried a few "close-in" zips without any change. I'm really knicker-knotted about their logic, especially when they SAY that the antenna scan uses whatever it finds to build the list (when really it filters the findings with their pre-defined local list)...arghhh


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

madmadworld said:


> now my wife's hr20 is in some kinda hell mode i've never seen in the 5 tears we have had these units. n ot respomding to remote commands seen it take a full minute or more to bring up the menu. have re booted it numerous times, thinking the FW was corrupted.
> 
> gotta look around here for the way to force a new download. think i read it somewhere.......the pain lol


Do a menu reset and when it comes back up, reset again. That will flush the Guide, which may be the cause of some of the slowness. How full? How many Series Links? Any boolean searches?


----------

